# Problem mit WoW



## Kelur92 (19. Oktober 2010)

*Servus Buffed Community!

*Ich habe ein großes Problem. Ich habe seit Patch 4.0.1 sehr sehr heftige Latenzprobleme. Deswegen wollte ich WoW mal neu installieren. Hat auch alles ganz gut geklappt...sprich erst das normale WoW installiert, danach erstmal alle Patches gedownloadet und danach WotLK installiert. Nachdem das fertig war hat der Blizzard Downloader Patch 3.2.0 heruntergeladen, danach noch einen kleinen Patch weiß nicht genau welcher das war. Naja wie auch immer jedenfalls konnte ich danach den World of Warcraft Launcher nicht mehr starten.
Dann kommt nämlich immer die Fehlermeldung: "Launcher muss Schreibrechte für den Regestrierungseintrag World of Warcraft besitzen, um das Spiel erfolgreich finden und starten zu können. Aktivieren sie bitte die Schreibrechte für den Regestrierungsschlüssel mit ihrem Administrator-Konto."

Über die WoW exe. kann ich das Spiel zwar starten, jedoch fordert das Spiel mich dann auf Patch 3.2.0 herunterzuladen. Wenn das fertig ist kommt aber eine andere Fehlermeldung: "Patch konnte aufgrund fehlender Daten nicht ausgeführt werden: "enUs". Falls dieser Fehler weiterhin auftritt verwenden sie bitte das Reperaturprogramm..."

Ich wollte das Spiel eventuel nochmal Deinstallieren... beim Deinstallieren kommt dann aber wieder eine Fehlermeldung: "Uninstall.xml could not be read."
Am besten wärs, wenn ich das Spiel nicht manuel Deinstallieren muss. Kenn mich nämlich nicht so aus mit der Regestry.

- Als Administrator ausführen hab ich schon versucht
- Repair Programm ausführen ebenfalls schon versucht


Habt ihr vielleicht eine Lösung, was ich machen soll? Wollte noch viel machen bis Cataclysm aber wenn sich das Problem nicht löst wärs wirklich sehr sehr doof.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Oktober 2010)

Du hast den Backgrounddownloader schon als Administrator ausgeführt sagst du? 
In welchen Ordner hast du WoW denn installiert unter Programme, Benutzer?


----------



## Kelur92 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mein WoW Ordner unter Programme. Ja den Downloader habe ich schon als Admin ausgeführt.


----------



## OldboyX (19. Oktober 2010)

Kelur92 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein WoW Ordner unter Programme. Ja den Downloader habe ich schon als Admin ausgeführt.



Falls du Vista oder Win7 hast solltest du den WoW Ordner woanders ablegen.


----------



## Kelur92 (19. Oktober 2010)

Habe Vista 64bit. Wo soll ich denn den Ordner ablegen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Oktober 2010)

C:/Benutzer/Öffentlich/Games
zB.


----------



## Kelur92 (19. Oktober 2010)

Momentan habe ich WoW unter C/Programme(x86)/World of Warcraft.  Vorher hatte ich es unter Öffentlich.
Mir wurde vom Blizzard Support folgendes empfohlen. 
"Um den Patch dennoch installieren zu können, gehen Sie bitte wie folgt vor: 

1. Wechseln Sie in das Installationsverzeichnis von World of Warcraft auf der Festplatte. 
2. Rechtsklick auf die Datei „Launcher.exe", dann auf „Eigenschaften" klicken. 
3. Im neuen Fenster klicken Sie bitte auf den Reiter "Kompatibilität" 
4. Setzen Sie nun das Häkchen bei "Programm als Administrator ausführen". 
5. Klicken Sie bitte auf OK, um die Einstellungen zu sichern. 
6. Wiederholen Sie die Schritte 2 -5 für die Datei "Wow.exe" im World of Warcraft Verzeichnis."

Was ist mit "Wechseln Sie in das Installationsverzeichnis von World of Warcraft auf der Festplatte" gemeint?


----------



## Goyle 2010 (20. Oktober 2010)

An vielen PC's ist es heute schon beim Verkauf standardmäßig so eingerichtet, dass du 2 Festplatten in einer hast. 

Das heißt wenn du eine C: Partition und eine D: Partition hast, solltest du dein WoW auf D: Installieren anstatt wie auf C:.

Wenn du keine 2 Partitionen hast, frage einen Freund der sich gut mit PC's auskennt. Irgendwo im Geräte Manager kann man das auch umstellen.


----------



## Kelur92 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube das Problem hat sich gelößt. Ich habe das Spiel einfach nochmal installiert (also überschrieben), aber diesmal nicht mit der Installations-CD sondern übern Blizzard Downloader. Dann hat er alles überschrieben und den Launcher gestartet. Anscheinend war meine Installations-CD veraltet und somit haben sich Fehler eingeschlichen. 
Nur nochmal ne Frage: Meint ihr das ist jetzt alles richtig so, damit ich auch pünktlich zum Start von Cataclysm zocken kann? Weil ich habe vorher nicht nur das normale WoW installiert sondern auch noch WotLK. Beim Blizzard Downloader habe ich einfach nur den normalen Installer gedownloadet und es hat gefunzt.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Oktober 2010)

Dein Benutzername ist mit deinem CD-Key von Classic, BC und WotLK verknüpft, also wird es wohl gehen.


----------



## Varitu (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi,btw, du brauchst um WoW neu zu installieren nicht erst die Classic installieren, dann BC WOTLK etc.Es würde momentan entweder reichen WOTLK zu installieren(die Classicdaten werden mit installiert) und patchen.Oder aber, was wohl mehr sinn macht, wie du schriebst den Client komplett von Blizz runterladen und ggf.patchen lassen.Gruß Varitu


----------



## Kelur92 (20. Oktober 2010)

Meint ihr durch das Überschreiben von WoW werden keine Fehler mehr auftreten? Will nämlich wirklich sicher gehen um pünktlich zum Start von Cataclysm zocken zu können.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Oktober 2010)

Im Moment ist WoW nur ein einziger großer Bug. Was und wie gut es laufen wird weis wahrscheinlich nicht mal Blizzard selbst.


----------

